# Acaia auto tare



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

About as first world as a problem can get but hey ho...

I just picked up a second hand Acaia Lunar. In the 'auto tare timer starts with flow' mode it does exactly what I expected when pulling a shot. Cup goes on, it auto tares and starts the timer on the first few drips. However, the auto tare happens in very quick time, like 2 secs, which means that in this same mode (and I think cycling through modes every time loses the point somewhat) I have to be lightening quick measuring beans for my dose pre grind.

I reckon it could take 2 or 3 times longer than this to auto tare without causing any disadvantage to the shot pulling bit of the process. But I can't see a setting in the manual to change this delay. Does anyone know if there is one? Alternatively, how do others use theirs to both measure out beans and weigh the shot, without giving up the wizardry of its various automatic functions?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two sets


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

I've owned an Acai Lunar for about 8 months now and it is an amazingly tough and accurate little device.

There are two auto-tare and timer settings, one which has a square symbol on screen and one which has a drip symbol. The first one (square) resets timer and tares automatically (this is for busy cafe-type use) and the second one saves the time from drip start and the tared weight for a longer period on screen.

The time period which they operate and display for, before resetting or re-tareing is adjustable in the settings menu with feedback on screen.

Its important to have the latest software, which you can download onto your phone via the Acai apps. There are some good improvements including timer setting on the latest software update. The app will recognise your scale via Bluetooth and you can update from this screen.

There is also the full user manual on the app, which contains clear guide on how to adjust the auto-tare and timings - that's what I used to delay my "drip symbol" re-set to 90 seconds, because I like to pull some long, filter brew type shots on my espresso machine.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I had my Acaia Pearl and been using them in full manual mode. I want to know the preinfusion time, so that works out well for me. I still weigh the grounds every now and then to confirm that the retention on my EK43s is alright in between different espresso grind settings. It's down to 0.1g after running the burrs in for a bit (only 1-2kg went through it so far).

I tried the auto modes on brewista scales and gave up!


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Graham J said:


> The time period which they operate and display for, before resetting or re-tareing is adjustable in the settings menu with feedback on screen.


Thanks @Graham J,

I'd be really grateful if you could post how this setting is changed. Having updated the firmware I am still struggling to find it.


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

LukeT said:


> Thanks @Graham J,
> 
> I'd be really grateful if you could post how this setting is changed. Having updated the firmware I am still struggling to find it.


Version 2.6.004 seems to be the latest firmware - best to start with this update in place because you can turn mode 6 (auto-tare only) on and off in the settings.

To avoid the fast auto-tare when the scale is in auto-start (timer starts with drip) just tap the start button before weighing and let the timer run while you are loading beans/grind etc. While the timer is reading you can ignore it if you are just weighing beans or grind but it won't automatically re-tare for 30 seconds.

If you want longer than 30 secs before auto-tare you can switch to another weighing only mode with a couple of 1 second tap and hold on the start button.

If you turn auto-tare off(mode 6 on the settings menu) it still works in the drip-auto start menus, but not as a separate option.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Graham J said:


> To avoid the fast auto-tare when the scale is in auto-start (timer starts with drip) just tap the start button before weighing and let the timer run while you are loading beans/grind etc. While the timer is reading you can ignore it if you are just weighing beans or grind but it won't automatically re-tare for 30 seconds.


Ah ha. Works for me. Thanks!


----------

